# MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America



## Geaux4it

More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there. 

Is this a good thing?

-Geaux
----------------

Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.

Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com


----------



## ScienceRocks

This sucks. This is the worse thing Obama could do as this will grow into a massive cancer even when Obama is gone.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America"

Let us guess – you believe that just because they're Muslim each and every one of these immigrants are 'terrorists.'

And how exactly do you believe the president is 'orchestrating' this. No doubt you'd like to see immigrants denied a visa simply because they're Muslim.

Obviously you're unaware of how ignorant, hateful, and ridiculous you are.


----------



## Mac1958

.

And here come the PC Police to protect the PC-protected religion.

.


----------



## Geaux4it

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America"
> 
> Let us guess – you believe that just because they're Muslim each and every one of these immigrants are 'terrorists.'
> 
> And how exactly do you believe the president is 'orchestrating' this. No doubt you'd like to see immigrants denied a visa simply because they're Muslim.
> 
> Obviously you're unaware of how ignorant, hateful, and ridiculous you are.



And you have no idea why you're part of the problem with America. That is factual

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America"
> 
> Let us guess – you believe that just because they're Muslim each and every one of these immigrants are 'terrorists.'
> 
> And how exactly do you believe the president is 'orchestrating' this. No doubt you'd like to see immigrants denied a visa simply because they're Muslim.
> 
> Obviously you're unaware of how ignorant, hateful, and ridiculous you are.



All we have to do is look how well.the Muslim experiment has worked in Europe. But if that's the price we have to pay fine. Kind of like why guns for every American is the price you have to pay to be American

-Geaux


----------



## Wildman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America"
> 
> Let us guess – you believe that just because they're Muslim each and every one of these immigrants are 'terrorists.'
> 
> And how exactly do you believe the president is 'orchestrating' this. No doubt you'd like to see immigrants denied a visa simply because they're Muslim.
> 
> Obviously you're unaware of how ignorant, hateful, and ridiculous you are.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<
i may be ignorant, but certainly *NOT* stupid like some liberscum muslime lover !!

 ................


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Geaux4it said:


> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com




Apparently you never saw "Gangs of New York." If you had you'd know better than to echo the sentiments once applied to Irish immigration.


----------



## Mac1958

Delta4Embassy said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never saw "Gangs of New York." If you had you'd know better than to echo the sentiments once applied to Irish immigration.
Click to expand...

The Irish fully, happily assimilated.

The Irish did not have an element whose stated purpose was to destroy America.

The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.

The Irish did not kill thousands of Americans in terrorist attacks and promise more.

.


----------



## Geaux4it

Like social medicine has failed globally, so to has the Muslim tolerance experiment

-Geaux
-------------------------

*Europe's Angry Muslims*

_Summary: Radical Islam is spreading across Europe among descendants of Muslim immigrants. Disenfranchised and disillusioned by the failure of integration, some European Muslims have taken up jihad against the West. They are dangerous and committed -- and can enter the United States without a visa._

_Robert S. Leiken is Director of the Immigration and National Security Program at the Nixon Center and a nonresident Fellow at the Brookings Institution. He is the author of_Bearers of Jihad? Immigration and National Security After 9/11.

AN AMERICAN CONCERN
*http://www.cfr.org/religion/europes-angry-muslims/p8218*


----------



## reconmark

Mac1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never saw "Gangs of New York." If you had you'd know better than to echo the sentiments once applied to Irish immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish fully, happily assimilated.
> 
> The Irish did not have an element whose stated purpose was to destroy America.
> 
> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> 
> The Irish did not kill thousands of Americans in terrorist attacks and promise more.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The Irish only were assimilated when they grew too cozy with others disenfranchised, mainly Black people.
The Irish weren't considered "white" until it was convenient to use it as a wedge issue between Black people and themselves.

The Irish were involved in organized crime with the lateral purpose of destroying the American Law Enforcement, Judicial
and fair commerce practiced in this country.

The Irish were Catholics, if you are too stupid to be aware of their history of torture, rape, murder and barbarism, you have only yourself to blame.

The Irish killed thousands in gang and organized crime violence.


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> .



The Irish were largely Catholic and Catholics absolutely have attempted to spread their faith through very brutal and violent acts at various times and places throughout history. Even during your own lifetime.


----------



## Mac1958

reconmark said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never saw "Gangs of New York." If you had you'd know better than to echo the sentiments once applied to Irish immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish fully, happily assimilated.
> 
> The Irish did not have an element whose stated purpose was to destroy America.
> 
> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> 
> The Irish did not kill thousands of Americans in terrorist attacks and promise more.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Irish only were assimilated when they grew too cozy with others disenfranchised, mainly Black people.
> The Irish weren't considered "white" until it was convenient to use it as a wedge issue between Black people and themselves.
> 
> The Irish were involved in organized crime with the lateral purpose of destroying the American Law Enforcement, Judicial
> and fair commerce practiced in this country.
> 
> The Irish were Catholics, if you are too stupid to be aware of their history of torture, rape, murder and barbarism, you have only yourself to blame.
> 
> The Irish killed thousands in gang and organized crime violence.
Click to expand...




Osomir said:


> The Irish were largely Catholic and Catholics absolutely have attempted to spread their faith through very brutal and violent acts at various times and places throughout history. Even during your own lifetime.



So the PC Police are equating the Irish with the Jihadists.

The PC-protected religion sure does have its protectors!

.


----------



## Geaux4it

Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.

This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals

-Geaux


----------



## Mac1958

.

But the Crusades, the Crusades!

.


----------



## Osomir

Geaux4it said:


> Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.
> 
> This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals
> 
> -Geaux



No need for the Irish or the Crusades to make the point. The Bosnian Genocide witnessed horrible atrocities as potent and terrible as anything done by Jihadis. It is something that we were all alive for, it is something that was steeped in religious discourse, and it is something that we largely seem content to forget about.


----------



## reconmark

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were largely Catholic and Catholics absolutely have attempted to spread their faith through very brutal and violent acts at various times and places throughout history. Even during your own lifetime.
Click to expand...

 How dare you throw facts in the faces of conservatives...they'll have to call you a liberal now!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Mac1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never saw "Gangs of New York." If you had you'd know better than to echo the sentiments once applied to Irish immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish fully, happily assimilated.
> 
> The Irish did not have an element whose stated purpose was to destroy America.
> 
> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> 
> The Irish did not kill thousands of Americans in terrorist attacks and promise more.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That description would match the Anglo-Saxons in North America.....


----------



## Mac1958

.

Anti-Irish racists equating them with Jihadists.

My goodness!



.


----------



## Mac1958

Geaux4it said:


> Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.
> 
> This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals
> 
> -Geaux


I swear, they can't help themselves.  They will say anything.

.


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Anti-Irish racists equating them with Jihadists.
> 
> My goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Serbs and Croats aren't Irish


----------



## reconmark

*Clergy involved in Ustaše violence*
Many Croatian nationalist clergy supported the Pavelić regime's push to drive out Serbians, Gypsies and Jews, or force their conversion to Catholicism.[14] Archbishop Stepinac himself had spoken in favour of the removal of the "Orthodox yoke" over Croatia, though he was soon criticising the forced conversions, and came to condemn the killings.[15] Mass murder occurred through the summer and autumn of 1941. The first Croatian concentration camp was opened at the end of April 1941, and in June a law was passed to establish a network across the country, in order to exterminate ethnic and religious minorities.[16]

According to Evans, atrocities at the notorious Jasenovac concentration camp were "egged on by some Franciscan friars".[16] Phayer wrote that it is well known that many Catholic clergy participated directly or indirectly in Ustaša campaigns of violence, as is attested in the work of Corrado Zoli (Italian) and Evelyn Waugh (British), both Roman Catholics themselves.[17]

A particularly notorious example was the Franciscan Miroslav Filipović, also known as Miroslav Filipović-Majstorović, known as "the devil of Jasenovac" for running the Jasenovac Camp, where estimates of the number killed range between 49,600 and 600,000.[3][4][18] For three months,[19] According to author Richard Evans, who studied the Holocaust, Filipović led murder squads at Jasenovac. He was later reportedly expelled from the Franciscan Order in 1942, although when he was hanged after the war, he was wearing clerical garb.[20][21][22]

Ivan Šarić was the Roman Catholic Bishop of Sarajevo, who supported the Ustaša. His diocesan newspaper wrote:

"[t]here is a limit to love. The movement of liberation of the world from the Jews is a movement for the renewal of human dignity. Omniscient and omnipotent God stands behind this movement."[23]


----------



## Geaux4it

reconmark said:


> *Clergy involved in Ustaše violence*
> Many Croatian nationalist clergy supported the Pavelić regime's push to drive out Serbians, Gypsies and Jews, or force their conversion to Catholicism.[14] Archbishop Stepinac himself had spoken in favour of the removal of the "Orthodox yoke" over Croatia, though he was soon criticising the forced conversions, and came to condemn the killings.[15] Mass murder occurred through the summer and autumn of 1941. The first Croatian concentration camp was opened at the end of April 1941, and in June a law was passed to establish a network across the country, in order to exterminate ethnic and religious minorities.[16]
> 
> According to Evans, atrocities at the notorious Jasenovac concentration camp were "egged on by some Franciscan friars".[16] Phayer wrote that it is well known that many Catholic clergy participated directly or indirectly in Ustaša campaigns of violence, as is attested in the work of Corrado Zoli (Italian) and Evelyn Waugh (British), both Roman Catholics themselves.[17]
> 
> A particularly notorious example was the Franciscan Miroslav Filipović, also known as Miroslav Filipović-Majstorović, known as "the devil of Jasenovac" for running the Jasenovac Camp, where estimates of the number killed range between 49,600 and 600,000.[3][4][18] For three months,[19] According to author Richard Evans, who studied the Holocaust, Filipović led murder squads at Jasenovac. He was later reportedly expelled from the Franciscan Order in 1942, although when he was hanged after the war, he was wearing clerical garb.[20][21][22]
> 
> Ivan Šarić was the Roman Catholic Bishop of Sarajevo, who supported the Ustaša. His diocesan newspaper wrote:
> 
> "[t]here is a limit to love. The movement of liberation of the world from the Jews is a movement for the renewal of human dignity. Omniscient and omnipotent God stands behind this movement."[23]



ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time

-Geaux







*Islam's Latest Contributions to Peace"Mohammed is God's apostle.  Those who follow him are harsh
to the unbelievers but merciful to one another"  Quran 48:29*

2015.02.23 (Damascus, Syria) - Twin suicide attacks on a Shia shrine claim the lives of four worshippers and guards.
2015.02.22 (Potiskum, Nigeria) - A child suicide bomber murders seven patrons at an outdoor market.
2015.02.21 (Baiji, Iraq) - An elderly woman is shot to death by religious extremists.
2015.02.21 (al-Baghdadi, Iraq) - Forty-three moderate Sunnis are burned alive by the caliphate.
2015.02.21 (Qardaha, Syria) - At least four others are killed by a suicide bomber at a hospital.
2015.02.20 (al-Qubah, Libya) - Fifty people are blown to bits by three Islamic State suicide car bombs.

* Sources for individual incidents can be provided upon request.






*Articles & Commentary*





*European Colonialism Modernized Islam* (Daniel Greenfield)
Did the Islamic world change much from the 7th century to the 19th?


*Obama Doesn't Define Islam* (Andrew C. McCarthy)
A summit that reaches pre-determined conclusions is all show and no substance.


*Fighting Terrorism with Social Justice* (FrontPage)
"Islamic terrorists don't have legitimate grievances. What they have is a savage hatred of infidels and the manmade laws of the Western world."


*Indicting Christ With the Atrocities of Islam* (Town Hall)
The Bible and Christianity often get dragged into the debate on Islam, but is it fair?


*Brigitte Bardot: Infidel from Hell* (Breitbart)
A 79-year-old woman has more fight in her than her country's prime minister.


*Islamist Stockholm Syndrome* (Daily Caller)
To some, ignorance is bliss.


*500 Attend Copenhagen Funeral* (Ezra Levant)
(Video) Ezra Levant says that the problem isn't Jews; it is Muslim extremists.


*Copts Beheaded in Libya* (Asia News)
A closer look at the victims of a mass murder that is all too common for the Religion of Peace.


*The Muslim Takeover of West Bengal* (American Thinker)
An Indian state is experiencing the fruits of massive Muslim immigration, with little room left for the original hosts.


*Islam and Norway's Leaking Fish Tank* (Gatestone)
When it comes to free speech (and other quality of life indicators) Norway seems determined to go the way of Pakistan.


*Halal Certification* (Pickering Post)
The first part of a 12 part series about a practice that is blatantly cruel to animals.


*Is Allah the Worst Communicator Ever?* (Answering Muslims)
(Video) Another brilliant presentation from David Wood.


*How the President's Summit Helped ISIS* (Breitbart)
The narrative of Muslim victimization bolsters a key recruiting tool of terrorists.


*A Month of Islam in Europe: January, 2015* (Gatestone)
By the time Europe wakes from its slumber, it may be too late.


*Why Won't They Just Say It?* (Town Hall)
The parents of a soldier killed in Afghanistan beg Obama to put the selfie stick away and get serious about the Islamic ideology that drives terrorism.


*Obama's Fairy-Tale Movie* (Molschky)
"A feel-good Hollywood story cannot explain away the violence of ISIS and other Muslim terror groups."


*Terror (and Cluelessness) Strike Copenhagen* (Lars Hedegaard)
"The first question the Danish Prime Minister got from one of the journalists, was, 'How do you think this is going to affect the Muslims in Denmark'?"


*ISIS Trafficking Human Organs?* (FrontPage Magazine)
Organ harvesting is becoming the blood diamonds of the 21st century.


*Will it Take the End of the World?* (Daily Beast)
A 'liberal feminist Muslim' writing in the Daily Beast takes Obama to task for denying the obvious about ISIS.


*Aiding Terrorists is Our Foreign Policy* (Daniel Greenfield)
"The administration is asserting the power to decide who is a Muslim."


*Nothing to See Here* (NRO)
Is Obama's 'flat-earth' theory of Islamic violence backfiring?


*Poverty Doesn't Cause Terrorism* (FrontPage Magazine)
"None of the bombers were uneducated, desperately poor, simple-minded, or depressed. Many were middle class and, unless they were fugitives, held paying jobs. Two were the sons of millionaires."


*Islam as a Victim Civilization* (Mona Charen)
Worse than ISIS atrocities, apparently, is the idea that the victims might feel superior in some way to those drawing the knife across their throats.


*Jihadi Obsession with Porn* (NY Post)
"This year's Paris jihadists Amedy Coulibaly and Cherif Kouachi both kept child-porn photos on their laptops, which included sickening pictures of young boys and girls involved in sexual acts with adults."


*Obama's ISIS Strategy: Worse than You Think* (Daniel Greenfield)
"He doesn't have a plan for beating ISIS. He has a plan for preventing it from expanding while the sociologists try to figure out the root causes for its popularity."


*Infidel Lives Matter* (Faith Freedom)
"Infidels, which are those people who do not submit to Islam, are being tortured, raped and killed, all over the world, at an unbelievable pace."


*Terror in Detroit, Church Burning in Florida* (Am. Thinker)
But remember, Muslim-Americans are the ones who are frightened.


*The Real Threat to Europe* (Gatestone)
Europeans have invited the enemy behind the lines without charting the consequences.


*Interview with ISIS Jihadi in Sweden* (YouTube)
(Video) This admitted terrorist speaks about his commitment to Allah and violence.


*General Marie Harf Through History* (Free Beacon)
We can't kill our way to victory? Ok.


*Timeline: Attacks on Western Nations* (Globe and Mail)
It isn't your imagination. The violence is clearly increasing.


*There is No Modern Islam* (Daniel Greenfield)
"The problem isn't that ISIS is 'medieval. The problem is that Islam is."


*Hamas's New Army of Children* (Gatestone)
"If Hamas has the resources to fund and arm a new 'Liberation Army' consisting of 17,000 fighters, why does it continue to demand that the international community allocate billions of dollars for the reconstruction of the Gaza Strip?"


----------



## reconmark

Geaux4it said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clergy involved in Ustaše violence*
> Many Croatian nationalist clergy supported the Pavelić regime's push to drive out Serbians, Gypsies and Jews, or force their conversion to Catholicism.[14] Archbishop Stepinac himself had spoken in favour of the removal of the "Orthodox yoke" over Croatia, though he was soon criticising the forced conversions, and came to condemn the killings.[15] Mass murder occurred through the summer and autumn of 1941. The first Croatian concentration camp was opened at the end of April 1941, and in June a law was passed to establish a network across the country, in order to exterminate ethnic and religious minorities.[16]
> 
> According to Evans, atrocities at the notorious Jasenovac concentration camp were "egged on by some Franciscan friars".[16] Phayer wrote that it is well known that many Catholic clergy participated directly or indirectly in Ustaša campaigns of violence, as is attested in the work of Corrado Zoli (Italian) and Evelyn Waugh (British), both Roman Catholics themselves.[17]
> 
> A particularly notorious example was the Franciscan Miroslav Filipović, also known as Miroslav Filipović-Majstorović, known as "the devil of Jasenovac" for running the Jasenovac Camp, where estimates of the number killed range between 49,600 and 600,000.[3][4][18] For three months,[19] According to author Richard Evans, who studied the Holocaust, Filipović led murder squads at Jasenovac. He was later reportedly expelled from the Franciscan Order in 1942, although when he was hanged after the war, he was wearing clerical garb.[20][21][22]
> 
> Ivan Šarić was the Roman Catholic Bishop of Sarajevo, who supported the Ustaša. His diocesan newspaper wrote:
> 
> "[t]here is a limit to love. The movement of liberation of the world from the Jews is a movement for the renewal of human dignity. Omniscient and omnipotent God stands behind this movement."[23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Islam's Latest Contributions to Peace"Mohammed is God's apostle.  Those who follow him are harsh
> to the unbelievers but merciful to one another"  Quran 48:29*
> 
> 2015.02.23 (Damascus, Syria) - Twin suicide attacks on a Shia shrine claim the lives of four worshippers and guards.
> 2015.02.22 (Potiskum, Nigeria) - A child suicide bomber murders seven patrons at an outdoor market.
> 2015.02.21 (Baiji, Iraq) - An elderly woman is shot to death by religious extremists.
> 2015.02.21 (al-Baghdadi, Iraq) - Forty-three moderate Sunnis are burned alive by the caliphate.
> 2015.02.21 (Qardaha, Syria) - At least four others are killed by a suicide bomber at a hospital.
> 2015.02.20 (al-Qubah, Libya) - Fifty people are blown to bits by three Islamic State suicide car bombs.
> 
> * Sources for individual incidents can be provided upon request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Articles & Commentary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European Colonialism Modernized Islam* (Daniel Greenfield)
> Did the Islamic world change much from the 7th century to the 19th?
> 
> 
> *Obama Doesn't Define Islam* (Andrew C. McCarthy)
> A summit that reaches pre-determined conclusions is all show and no substance.
> 
> 
> *Fighting Terrorism with Social Justice* (FrontPage)
> "Islamic terrorists don't have legitimate grievances. What they have is a savage hatred of infidels and the manmade laws of the Western world."
> 
> 
> *Indicting Christ With the Atrocities of Islam* (Town Hall)
> The Bible and Christianity often get dragged into the debate on Islam, but is it fair?
> 
> 
> *Brigitte Bardot: Infidel from Hell* (Breitbart)
> A 79-year-old woman has more fight in her than her country's prime minister.
> 
> 
> *Islamist Stockholm Syndrome* (Daily Caller)
> To some, ignorance is bliss.
> 
> 
> *500 Attend Copenhagen Funeral* (Ezra Levant)
> (Video) Ezra Levant says that the problem isn't Jews; it is Muslim extremists.
> 
> 
> *Copts Beheaded in Libya* (Asia News)
> A closer look at the victims of a mass murder that is all too common for the Religion of Peace.
> 
> 
> *The Muslim Takeover of West Bengal* (American Thinker)
> An Indian state is experiencing the fruits of massive Muslim immigration, with little room left for the original hosts.
> 
> 
> *Islam and Norway's Leaking Fish Tank* (Gatestone)
> When it comes to free speech (and other quality of life indicators) Norway seems determined to go the way of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> *Halal Certification* (Pickering Post)
> The first part of a 12 part series about a practice that is blatantly cruel to animals.
> 
> 
> *Is Allah the Worst Communicator Ever?* (Answering Muslims)
> (Video) Another brilliant presentation from David Wood.
> 
> 
> *How the President's Summit Helped ISIS* (Breitbart)
> The narrative of Muslim victimization bolsters a key recruiting tool of terrorists.
> 
> 
> *A Month of Islam in Europe: January, 2015* (Gatestone)
> By the time Europe wakes from its slumber, it may be too late.
> 
> 
> *Why Won't They Just Say It?* (Town Hall)
> The parents of a soldier killed in Afghanistan beg Obama to put the selfie stick away and get serious about the Islamic ideology that drives terrorism.
> 
> 
> *Obama's Fairy-Tale Movie* (Molschky)
> "A feel-good Hollywood story cannot explain away the violence of ISIS and other Muslim terror groups."
> 
> 
> *Terror (and Cluelessness) Strike Copenhagen* (Lars Hedegaard)
> "The first question the Danish Prime Minister got from one of the journalists, was, 'How do you think this is going to affect the Muslims in Denmark'?"
> 
> 
> *ISIS Trafficking Human Organs?* (FrontPage Magazine)
> Organ harvesting is becoming the blood diamonds of the 21st century.
> 
> 
> *Will it Take the End of the World?* (Daily Beast)
> A 'liberal feminist Muslim' writing in the Daily Beast takes Obama to task for denying the obvious about ISIS.
> 
> 
> *Aiding Terrorists is Our Foreign Policy* (Daniel Greenfield)
> "The administration is asserting the power to decide who is a Muslim."
> 
> 
> *Nothing to See Here* (NRO)
> Is Obama's 'flat-earth' theory of Islamic violence backfiring?
> 
> 
> *Poverty Doesn't Cause Terrorism* (FrontPage Magazine)
> "None of the bombers were uneducated, desperately poor, simple-minded, or depressed. Many were middle class and, unless they were fugitives, held paying jobs. Two were the sons of millionaires."
> 
> 
> *Islam as a Victim Civilization* (Mona Charen)
> Worse than ISIS atrocities, apparently, is the idea that the victims might feel superior in some way to those drawing the knife across their throats.
> 
> 
> *Jihadi Obsession with Porn* (NY Post)
> "This year's Paris jihadists Amedy Coulibaly and Cherif Kouachi both kept child-porn photos on their laptops, which included sickening pictures of young boys and girls involved in sexual acts with adults."
> 
> 
> *Obama's ISIS Strategy: Worse than You Think* (Daniel Greenfield)
> "He doesn't have a plan for beating ISIS. He has a plan for preventing it from expanding while the sociologists try to figure out the root causes for its popularity."
> 
> 
> *Infidel Lives Matter* (Faith Freedom)
> "Infidels, which are those people who do not submit to Islam, are being tortured, raped and killed, all over the world, at an unbelievable pace."
> 
> 
> *Terror in Detroit, Church Burning in Florida* (Am. Thinker)
> But remember, Muslim-Americans are the ones who are frightened.
> 
> 
> *The Real Threat to Europe* (Gatestone)
> Europeans have invited the enemy behind the lines without charting the consequences.
> 
> 
> *Interview with ISIS Jihadi in Sweden* (YouTube)
> (Video) This admitted terrorist speaks about his commitment to Allah and violence.
> 
> 
> *General Marie Harf Through History* (Free Beacon)
> We can't kill our way to victory? Ok.
> 
> 
> *Timeline: Attacks on Western Nations* (Globe and Mail)
> It isn't your imagination. The violence is clearly increasing.
> 
> 
> *There is No Modern Islam* (Daniel Greenfield)
> "The problem isn't that ISIS is 'medieval. The problem is that Islam is."
> 
> 
> *Hamas's New Army of Children* (Gatestone)
> "If Hamas has the resources to fund and arm a new 'Liberation Army' consisting of 17,000 fighters, why does it continue to demand that the international community allocate billions of dollars for the reconstruction of the Gaza Strip?"
Click to expand...

 I must admit...they are trying to catch up with Catholicism and Christianity...

Maybe when the Nazis return, Muslims will assist them in avoiding justice just as the Catholic Church did.
Don't think the Muslims have hit that one time marker of 6 million yet....

The entire era, 1932-1945 has left an evil legacy for the Catholic Church. Although many have argued that the Catholic Church lived in fear and under the thumb of a dictator, therefore the Church was powerless to help the enemies of the Third Reich. Perhaps we can give the Vatican the benefit of the doubt in February 1942, but what about in December 1944 or March 1945. Was the Catholic Church living in fear of a Nazi invasion in April 1945? Was the Church fearful of reprisals in May of 1945 by wondering SS divisions? No, the Catholic Church, not only intentionally helped Nazi war criminals escape justice, but helped them establish new lives in foreign countries. The Vatican used every means at their disposal to assist war criminals, including dressing SS officers in priests clothing and laundering hundreds of millions of gold bullion through Vatican banking channels. Granted that humanitarianism is one of the Church’s missions to fulfill on this earth, but does this mission of brotherly love include harboring escaped murderers and war criminals? Granted that love of ones neighbor is one of the bedrock principles of the Church, but does that include covering up the sins of former members of the SS who willing sinned against their fellow human beings?


----------



## Osomir

Geaux4it said:


> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time



If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.


----------



## Mac1958

.

But the Crusades, the Crusades!

Full spin mode.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America"
> 
> Let us guess – you believe that just because they're Muslim each and every one of these immigrants are 'terrorists.'
> 
> And how exactly do you believe the president is 'orchestrating' this. No doubt you'd like to see immigrants denied a visa simply because they're Muslim.
> 
> Obviously you're unaware of how ignorant, hateful, and ridiculous you are.



Are you aware how pathetically cliche YOU ARE ! You are the classic liberal that makes many of us want to lose our lunch !
Idiots like you would tolerate anything that drags itself to our shores.
Please kill yourself !


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .



You're the only one who has mentioned the Crusades there sport.


----------



## Geaux4it

Osomir said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
Click to expand...


Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today. 

-Geaux


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MUSLIM Immigration to U.S. Outpaces Immigration from Mexico, South America"
> 
> Let us guess – you believe that just because they're Muslim each and every one of these immigrants are 'terrorists.'
> 
> And how exactly do you believe the president is 'orchestrating' this. No doubt you'd like to see immigrants denied a visa simply because they're Muslim.
> 
> Obviously you're unaware of how ignorant, hateful, and ridiculous you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware how pathetically cliche YOU ARE ! You are the classic liberal that makes many of us want to lose our lunch !
> Idiots like you would tolerate anything that drags itself to our shores.
> Please kill yourself !
Click to expand...


Religious freedom is part of what our country stands for. We shouldn't merely tolerate it, we should celebrate it. Religious discrimination is anti-American.


----------



## Mac1958

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only one who has mentioned the Crusades there sport.
Click to expand...

Nope, they've been mentioned many, many times on this board.

And you folks are simply providing different examples, as you protect the PC-protected religion, even as I point it out.

Sport.



.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I like the way McCaul puts it:



> House Homeland Security Committee Chairman Mike McCaul called the new policy "a federally sanctioned welcome party to potential terrorists."


----------



## Osomir

Geaux4it said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
Click to expand...


Oh good god you people are pathetic !


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> Nope, they've been mentioned many, many times on this board.
> 
> .



But not in this thread. Try again.


----------



## Geaux4it

Muslims like ISIS are weak and cowards. W'ell kill them eventually before I shove bacon down their throats while showing them gay Mohomoad porn videos.

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow

I find it most laughable to see white man pee pants over migration of humans they do not like...


----------



## Mac1958

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they've been mentioned many, many times on this board.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not in this thread. Try again.
Click to expand...

Don't have to.  But thanks for the input.

You folks are making my point for me.

.


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good god you people are pathetic !
Click to expand...


Educated. It is a simple truth of modern conflict and the point will always be valid as long as conflict is attempted to be utilized to promote hatred, bigotry and discrimination.


----------



## Moonglow

Geaux4it said:


> Muslims like ISIS are weak and cowards. W'ell kill them eventually before I shove bacon down their throats while showing them gay Mohomoad porn videos.
> 
> -Geaux


You'll be lucky to drop your pants and fire off a rocket.....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .


No shit ! The minute a subject like this involving Muslims or Islam comes up, you can bet a cretin lib will rush in to whip out the Christianity card.


----------



## Moonglow

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No shit ! The minute a subject like this involving Muslims or Islam comes up, you can bet a cretin lib will rush in to whip out the Christianity card.
Click to expand...

And small brained monkeys like you will use the Islam card...


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> And here come the PC Police to protect the PC-protected religion.
> 
> .



And here comes Mac with the cross and the gasoline...


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No shit ! The minute a subject like this involving Muslims or Islam comes up, you can bet a cretin lib will rush in to whip out the Christianity card.
Click to expand...

And they do it even as we're pointing it out.

What else can they do?  They feel obligated to spin for the PC-protected religion, so they're gotta try.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
Click to expand...


No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.


----------



## Geaux4it

*Isis grabs 90 in raids on Christian villages*

*Islamic State militants abducted at least 90 Assyrian Christians in dawn raids on their villages in northeastern Syria in apparent retaliation for a blistering offensive by Kurdish and Christian fighters backed by coalition airstrikes.*

*Isis grabs 90 in raids on Christian villages The Times*


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No shit ! The minute a subject like this involving Muslims or Islam comes up, you can bet a cretin lib will rush in to whip out the Christianity card.
Click to expand...


The only reason why the "Christianity card" is brought up is to demonstrate how silly the tactics that people like the TS are attempting to utilize in order to promote gross generalizations and justify bigoted rhetoric. By using the Christianity card we are literally just pointing out that the concepts that you are relying upon are logically flawed.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But the Crusades, the Crusades!
> 
> Full spin mode.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No shit ! The minute a subject like this involving Muslims or Islam comes up, you can bet a cretin lib will rush in to whip out the Christianity card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they do it even as we're pointing it out.
> 
> What else can they do?  They feel obligated to spin for the PC-protected religion, so they're gotta try.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Always, each and every step of the way. American liberals are the modern day Trojan Horses roaming the streets of America.


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
Click to expand...


Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.


----------



## Geaux4it

Moonglow said:


> I find it most laughable to see white man pee pants over migration of humans they do not like...



You guys love Europe right? Let us know how the great Muslim experiment is working there.

But hey, this is American. We can't be concerned with such trivial matters

-Geaux


----------



## Osomir

Geaux4it said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it most laughable to see white man pee pants over migration of humans they do not like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys love Europe right? Let us know how the great Muslim experiment is working there.
> 
> But hey, this is American. We can't be concerned with such trivial matters
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


The US has a completely different national social system than Europe does. Comparing Islamic immigration in Europe to Muslim immigration to the US doesn't make much sense. We don't practice multi-culturalism here, and our nationalist identities are far more flexible than Europe's which allows for better integration into our society. it is one of the truly wonderful things about our country.


----------



## Moonglow

Geaux4it said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it most laughable to see white man pee pants over migration of humans they do not like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys love Europe right? Let us know how the great Muslim experiment is working there.
> 
> But hey, this is American. We can't be concerned with such trivial matters
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I've never been to Europe.....I am sure it will work out as well as the other thousands of battles they have had for control of territory...


----------



## Geaux4it

Osomir said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
Click to expand...


*FAIL
*
There you have it folks. Example  A of why the left thinks the government is a defacto parent.

LMAO

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> The Irish fully, happily assimilated.
> 
> The Irish did not have an element whose stated purpose was to destroy America.
> 
> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> 
> The Irish did not kill thousands of Americans in terrorist attacks and promise more.



Maybe you need to read about the NY City Draft Riots of 1863


New York City draft riots - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Initially intended to express anger at the draft, the protests turned into a race riot, with white rioters, mainly but not exclusively Irish immigrants,[3] attacking blacks wherever they could find them. The official death toll was listed at 119.[6] The conditions in the city were such that Major General John E. Wool, commander of the Department of the East, said on July 16 that "Martial law ought to be proclaimed, but I have not a sufficient force to enforce it."[7] The military did not reach the city until after the first day of rioting, when mobs had already ransacked or destroyed numerous public buildings, two Protestant churches, the homes of various abolitionists or sympathizers, many black homes, and the Colored Orphan Asylum at 44th Street and Fifth Avenue, which was burned to the ground


And, yes, the Irish were considered pretty dangerous because of their religion. 

When the KKK was revived in the 1920's, their main target was - wait for it - Irish Catholics. 

Anti-Catholicism was widespread in the 1920s; anti-Catholics, including the Ku Klux Klan, believed that Catholicism was incompatible with democracy and that parochial schools encouraged separatism and kept Catholics from becoming loyal Americans. The Catholics responded to such prejudices by repeatedly asserting their rights as American citizens and by arguing that they, not the nativists (anti-Catholics), were true patriots since they believed in the right to freedom of religion.[23]

With the rapid growth of the second Ku Klux Klan (KKK) 1921–25, anti-Catholic rhetoric intensified. The Catholic _Church of the Little Flower_ was first built in 1925 in Royal Oak, Michigan, a largely Protestant area. Two weeks after it opened, the Ku Klux Klan burned a cross in front of the church.[24]


----------



## Osomir

Geaux4it said:


> There you have it folks. Example  A of why the left thinks the government is a defacto parent.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> -Geaux



Some of the greatest patriots are those who care enough about their country to critique it. Should we assume that you hate America because you aren't a fan of its current president?


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish fully, happily assimilated.
> 
> The Irish did not have an element whose stated purpose was to destroy America.
> 
> The Irish did not have a religion that they wanted to spread with torture and barbarism.
> 
> The Irish did not kill thousands of Americans in terrorist attacks and promise more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to read about the NY City Draft Riots of 1863
> 
> 
> New York City draft riots - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Initially intended to express anger at the draft, the protests turned into a race riot, with white rioters, mainly but not exclusively Irish immigrants,[3] attacking blacks wherever they could find them. The official death toll was listed at 119.[6] The conditions in the city were such that Major General John E. Wool, commander of the Department of the East, said on July 16 that "Martial law ought to be proclaimed, but I have not a sufficient force to enforce it."[7] The military did not reach the city until after the first day of rioting, when mobs had already ransacked or destroyed numerous public buildings, two Protestant churches, the homes of various abolitionists or sympathizers, many black homes, and the Colored Orphan Asylum at 44th Street and Fifth Avenue, which was burned to the ground
> 
> 
> And, yes, the Irish were considered pretty dangerous because of their religion.
> 
> When the KKK was revived in the 1920's, their main target was - wait for it - Irish Catholics.
> 
> Anti-Catholicism was widespread in the 1920s; anti-Catholics, including the Ku Klux Klan, believed that Catholicism was incompatible with democracy and that parochial schools encouraged separatism and kept Catholics from becoming loyal Americans. The Catholics responded to such prejudices by repeatedly asserting their rights as American citizens and by arguing that they, not the nativists (anti-Catholics), were true patriots since they believed in the right to freedom of religion.[23]
> 
> With the rapid growth of the second Ku Klux Klan (KKK) 1921–25, anti-Catholic rhetoric intensified. The Catholic _Church of the Little Flower_ was first built in 1925 in Royal Oak, Michigan, a largely Protestant area. Two weeks after it opened, the Ku Klux Klan burned a cross in front of the church.[24]
Click to expand...

Holy crap, you're right.

And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...

THAT was HORRIFYING!!

We should be spinning for the Jihadists, they're not so bad!!
.


----------



## Geaux4it

Osomir said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it folks. Example  A of why the left thinks the government is a defacto parent.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the greatest patriots are those who care enough about their country to critique it. Should we assume that you hate America because you aren't a fan of its current president?
Click to expand...


Good question-

I have refrained from flying the US flag out front since Obama was elected. Yes, I'm ashamed of my fellow Americans for the terrible hand they dealt America. I'm afraid the virus is only in remission right now with the steam roll job by the pubs in last election was just a flash in the pan..

We still have Americans who want something for nothing. As long as that is in the home training model, nothing will change

-Geaux


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAM- Making a difference one body at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
Click to expand...


I've got an idea for you.
Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
Deal ?


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> .



sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go tit for tat over violence engaged in by different religious populations then Christianity is going to lose. It isn't a winning tactic, nor does it yield any sort of intellectually honest point. The entire thread premise is a rather strong logical fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got an idea for you.
> Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
> Deal ?
Click to expand...


Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.


----------



## Mac1958

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
Click to expand...

So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.

But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.

Wow.

.


----------



## Osomir

Geaux4it said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it folks. Example  A of why the left thinks the government is a defacto parent.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the greatest patriots are those who care enough about their country to critique it. Should we assume that you hate America because you aren't a fan of its current president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question-
> 
> I have refrained from flying the US flag out front since Obama was elected. Yes, I'm ashamed of my fellow Americans for the terrible hand they dealt America. I'm afraid the virus is only in remission right now with the steam roll job by the pubs in last election was just a flash in the pan..
> 
> We still have Americans who want something for nothing. As long as that is in the home training model, nothing will change
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


So do you love America or not?


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.


----------



## Mac1958

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
Click to expand...

I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.

That's it.

.


----------



## natstew

Matthew said:


> This sucks. This is the worse thing Obama could do as this will grow into a massive cancer even when Obama is gone.


It's part of his plan to "fundamentally transform America"


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.


----------



## Mac1958

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
Click to expand...

Intellectually dishonest standards.

.


----------



## Moonglow

Mac1958 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
> 
> 
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well if that's all you have to offer,,,,,,,then by all means....


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like 1940s Germany. Probably why the country became our eternal enemy and why we all hate Germans now... er wait...
> 
> 
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

Moonglow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you hate Germans too, in addition to the Irish.
> 
> But those Jihadists, we have to deflect for them.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that's all you have to offer,,,,,,,then by all means....
Click to expand...

You folks prove my point with every single post.

I realize you're ideologically obligated to do this, so do what you have to do.

Just don't whine when your motives are questioned.

.


----------



## natstew

Osomir said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.
> 
> This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for the Irish or the Crusades to make the point. The Bosnian Genocide witnessed horrible atrocities as potent and terrible as anything done by Jihadis. It is something that we were all alive for, it is something that was steeped in religious discourse, and it is something that we largely seem content to forget about.
Click to expand...

Clinton was on the wrong side in bosnia, we should have supported the Christian Serbs, they were doing the only thing that will eliminate the muslim threat to civilization. As long as there are muslims there will be muslim terrorists.


----------



## Moonglow

Mac1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Germans, Irish, Croats, Serbs, or Muslims. I'm just pointing out how short minded and forgetful of our own modern history you are being.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that's all you have to offer,,,,,,,then by all means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You folks prove my point with every single post.
> 
> I realize you're ideologically obligated to do this, so do what you have to do.
> 
> Just don't whine when your motives are questioned.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

My  motive being part of the Native Americans that witnessed huge amounts of white devils destroying and abusing all they surveyed and conquered... I am suppose to join in in your hand wringing sessions over your fear of having someone do to your future generations, what your ancestors did to other people......They just don't make enough tissue in the world for all your tears and fears....man up and stop being such an insecure little child...


----------



## Moonglow

natstew said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.
> 
> This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for the Irish or the Crusades to make the point. The Bosnian Genocide witnessed horrible atrocities as potent and terrible as anything done by Jihadis. It is something that we were all alive for, it is something that was steeped in religious discourse, and it is something that we largely seem content to forget about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton was on the wrong side in bosnia, we should have supported the Christian Serbs, they were doing the only thing that will eliminate the muslim threat to civilization. As long as there are muslims there will be muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...

Wow what cereal box did you derive that piece of philosophy from?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Geaux4it said:


> Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.
> 
> This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals
> 
> -Geaux




Wrong again. 

That's exactly what you do - make crap up.


----------



## Mac1958

Moonglow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that's all you have to offer,,,,,,,then by all means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You folks prove my point with every single post.
> 
> I realize you're ideologically obligated to do this, so do what you have to do.
> 
> Just don't whine when your motives are questioned.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My  motive being part of the Native Americans that witnessed huge amounts of white devils destroying and abusing all they surveyed and conquered... I am suppose to join in in your hand wringing sessions over your fear of having someone do to your future generations, what your ancestors did to other people......They just don't make enough tissue in the world for all your tears and fears....man up and stop being such an insecure little child...
Click to expand...

All I'm doing is pointing out your behavior.

And, as always, when I do, you folks get very, very defensive.

Too bad.

.


----------



## Osomir

natstew said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again deflection by the liberals now using Boooooooosh.... I mean, the crusades....... er... I mean, those evil Irish.
> 
> This stuff can't be made up.. I mean, for reals
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for the Irish or the Crusades to make the point. The Bosnian Genocide witnessed horrible atrocities as potent and terrible as anything done by Jihadis. It is something that we were all alive for, it is something that was steeped in religious discourse, and it is something that we largely seem content to forget about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton was on the wrong side in bosnia, we should have supported the Christian Serbs, they were doing the only thing that will eliminate the muslim threat to civilization. As long as there are muslims there will be muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...


Bosnian Muslims were largely non-radical. their genocide at the hand of the serbs and Croats though bred Islamic radicalism and Jihadism all over the world. Fighting a minor / non-existent threat only to create dozens of far more potent ones and all while engaging in the very worse acts that humans can aspire to generally isn't a winning tactic.


----------



## Moonglow

Mac1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that's all you have to offer,,,,,,,then by all means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You folks prove my point with every single post.
> 
> I realize you're ideologically obligated to do this, so do what you have to do.
> 
> Just don't whine when your motives are questioned.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My  motive being part of the Native Americans that witnessed huge amounts of white devils destroying and abusing all they surveyed and conquered... I am suppose to join in in your hand wringing sessions over your fear of having someone do to your future generations, what your ancestors did to other people......They just don't make enough tissue in the world for all your tears and fears....man up and stop being such an insecure little child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I'm doing is pointing out your behavior.
> 
> And, as always, when I do, you folks get very, very defensive.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well that's your problem...


----------



## Theowl32

Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit. 

Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.

They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.

What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.

All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.

Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.


----------



## Osomir

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.



lol


----------



## Moonglow

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.


I see you taken the fallacy of talking for a group of people living, now you want to speak for all that are dead....Project mush???


----------



## Moonglow

Osomir said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

If you listen to the voices in your heard you too can be mad as this hatter....


----------



## Theowl32

Osomir said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.

You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damaged sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.


----------



## Moonglow

Theowl32 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
Click to expand...


Did they not teach grammar and usage in that racists KKK home/school/church?


----------



## Osomir

Theowl32 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
Click to expand...


That was a well constructed sentence. Small tip though, when calling someone brain dead it helps to utilize better grammar least the attempted insults merely come across as ironic.


----------



## Moonglow

Osomir said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a well constructed sentence. Small tip though, when calling someone brain dead it helps to utilize better grammar least the attempted insults merely come across as ironic.
Click to expand...

He stumbles over his own tongue....when it should be in cheek...


----------



## Theowl32

Osomir said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a well constructed sentence. Small tip though, when calling someone brain dead it helps to utilize better grammar least the attempted insults merely come across as ironic.
Click to expand...


How about fuck you, you piece of shit?


----------



## Osomir

Theowl32 said:


> How about fuck you, you piece of shit?



There's that conservative American Christian brotherly love. Makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama needs to constitute large terrorist cells.  For that he needs massive immigration.   Two things are necessary for a successful terrorist cell.  One is enough fighters.  The other is a large immigrant population in which to hide.  obama is making sure we have both.


----------



## Theowl32

Osomir said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about fuck you, you piece of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's that conservative American Christian brotherly love. Makes me feel all warm inside.
Click to expand...


Fuck you. You piece of liberal intolerant, intolerable, ignorant, bolviated shit. Tell us all about the fucking grammar again you unreal pile shit.


----------



## Osomir

Theowl32 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about fuck you, you piece of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's that conservative American Christian brotherly love. Makes me feel all warm inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. You piece of liberal intolerant, intolerable, ignorant, bolviated shit. Tell us all about the fucking grammar again you unreal pile shit.
Click to expand...


Keep on loving thy neighbor brother.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the leftist like to slam traditional Americans who want the America of years ago back- yet love to reference a time in America to justify actions of today.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got an idea for you.
> Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
> Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.
Click to expand...


Not violent at all, you and Joe will simply go to sleep and not wake up.
Of course, that's where you're at now anyway.


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my country and it is for exactly that reason that don't want the America of yesterday "back".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got an idea for you.
> Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
> Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not violent at all, you and Joe will simply go to sleep and not wake up.
> Of course, that's where you're at now anyway.
Click to expand...


Suggesting we should off ourselves because you disagree with what we have to say isn't violent? Self denial of moral hypocrisy; also very ISIS of you.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

natstew said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks. This is the worse thing Obama could do as this will grow into a massive cancer even when Obama is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of his plan to "fundamentally transform America"
Click to expand...


Yes. He told us what he wanted to do, and Americans voted for him anyway. 
You reap what you sow.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Islamic State in Syria abducts at least 90 from Christian villages monitor Reuters

No doubt some very understandable payback for the Crusades.

.


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Islamic State in Syria abducts at least 90 from Christian villages monitor Reuters
> 
> No doubt some very understandable payback for the Crusades.
> 
> .



Once again. You're the only one who has mentioned the crusades. Also, this has already been posted in this thread.


----------



## Mac1958

Osomir said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Islamic State in Syria abducts at least 90 from Christian villages monitor Reuters
> 
> No doubt some very understandable payback for the Crusades.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. You're the only one who has mentioned the crusades. Also, this has already been posted in this thread.
Click to expand...



.


----------



## Osomir

Mac1958 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Islamic State in Syria abducts at least 90 from Christian villages monitor Reuters
> 
> No doubt some very understandable payback for the Crusades.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. You're the only one who has mentioned the crusades. Also, this has already been posted in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Aww someone's feeling rustled. I'm sorry if my earlier smiley usage hurt your feelings.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Moonglow said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just observing you protecting the PC-protected religion.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a basic logical fallacy is protecting nothing. It's simply called having intellectual standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intellectually dishonest standards.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that's all you have to offer,,,,,,,then by all means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You folks prove my point with every single post.
> 
> I realize you're ideologically obligated to do this, so do what you have to do.
> 
> Just don't whine when your motives are questioned.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My  motive being part of the Native Americans that witnessed huge amounts of white devils destroying and abusing all they surveyed and conquered... I am suppose to join in in your hand wringing sessions over your fear of having someone do to your future generations, what your ancestors did to other people......They just don't make enough tissue in the world for all your tears and fears....man up and stop being such an insecure little child...
Click to expand...


So two wrongs make a right ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a well constructed sentence. Small tip though, when calling someone brain dead it helps to utilize better grammar least the attempted insults merely come across as ironic.
Click to expand...


This is another thing that always amazes me about the left, and turns my stomach.
 You smug bastards always looking to correct another posters use of grammar.
Get over yourselves please.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. You don't love your country. You wouldn't constantly be out to trash the religion that is a cornerstone of the foundation of this country. You people on the left do not love America, you spend your time trashing everything it has always been about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got an idea for you.
> Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
> Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not violent at all, you and Joe will simply go to sleep and not wake up.
> Of course, that's where you're at now anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting we should off ourselves because you disagree with what we have to say isn't violent? Self denial of moral hypocrisy; also very ISIS of you.
Click to expand...


If I were ISIS, I wouldn't wait for you to off yourself.


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a well constructed sentence. Small tip though, when calling someone brain dead it helps to utilize better grammar least the attempted insults merely come across as ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is another thing that always amazes me about the left, and turns my stomach.
> You smug bastards always looking to correct another posters use of grammar.
> Get over yourselves please.
Click to expand...


Oh I have nothing against bad grammar. It really isn't my field either. But it is ironic to use incredibly poor grammar when trying to engage in personal attacks based on attempting to criticize someone's intelligence.


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing something doesn't mean that you don't love it. Unless you think that your parents hated you when you were a kid because they didn't always agree with everything you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an idea for you.
> Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
> Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not violent at all, you and Joe will simply go to sleep and not wake up.
> Of course, that's where you're at now anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting we should off ourselves because you disagree with what we have to say isn't violent? Self denial of moral hypocrisy; also very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were ISIS, I wouldn't wait for you to off yourself.
Click to expand...


They certainly haven't killed me yet either


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Osomir said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an idea for you.
> Go over to Joe's house, and as long as you both don't drive electric cars, park in his garage shut the door start the engine after you piped a hose from the exhaust into the interior, and you and him sit inside and talk awhile.
> Deal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not violent at all, you and Joe will simply go to sleep and not wake up.
> Of course, that's where you're at now anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting we should off ourselves because you disagree with what we have to say isn't violent? Self denial of moral hypocrisy; also very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were ISIS, I wouldn't wait for you to off yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They certainly haven't killed me yet either
Click to expand...


Yeah "yet".


----------



## Osomir

DigitalDrifter said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating violence because you don't like what I have to say. How very ISIS of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not violent at all, you and Joe will simply go to sleep and not wake up.
> Of course, that's where you're at now anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting we should off ourselves because you disagree with what we have to say isn't violent? Self denial of moral hypocrisy; also very ISIS of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were ISIS, I wouldn't wait for you to off yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They certainly haven't killed me yet either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah "yet".
Click to expand...

Try to contain your enthusiasm for their work.


----------



## Siete

Size and Distribution


There were about 102,000 foreign born from Iraq residing in the United States in 2007.
Iraqi immigrants made up 0.3 percent of all immigrants in 2007.
In 2007, over half of all Iraqi immigrants resided in Michigan and California.


----------



## paulitician

Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## jillian

paulitician said:


> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!



No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars. 

Seek help.


----------



## paulitician

jillian said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
Click to expand...


Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.


----------



## jillian

DigitalDrifter said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks. This is the worse thing Obama could do as this will grow into a massive cancer even when Obama is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of his plan to "fundamentally transform America"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. He told us what he wanted to do, and Americans voted for him anyway.
> You reap what you sow.
Click to expand...


You can't possibly believe the nonsense you post


----------



## jillian

paulitician said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
Click to expand...


Like I said -- loon.


----------



## paulitician

jillian said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
Click to expand...


Hey, you forgot your... 

Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.


----------



## timslash

The only way to stop illegals - is to close the borders.
The only way to stop drug trafficking - is to close the borders and to reform border patrol system.
The only way to save America - is to close the borders.
Simple logic!


----------



## Siete

paulitician said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot your...
> 
> Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.
Click to expand...


ok fine, you're going to be killed by ragheads.

C ya


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Geaux4it said:


> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com



Yes... we call this an invasion.  And one which is being perpetrated by the Muslim insurgency sitting in the white house.


----------



## paulitician

timslash said:


> The only way to stop illegals - is to close the borders.
> The only way to stop drug trafficking - is to close the borders and to reform border patrol system.
> The only way to save America - is to close the borders.
> Simple logic!



Yes, Illegal Immigration is Illegal. But sadly, the Communist in Chief has chosen not to uphold the laws of the land. He's in violation of the oath of office he swore to. He should be prosecuted.


----------



## paulitician

Siete said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot your...
> 
> Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok fine, you're going to be killed by ragheads.
> 
> C ya
Click to expand...


Maybe? With this traitor Communist in Chief, who knows? The border is wide open and he's completely dismantled our Immigration System. So yeah, it could very well happen. C ya


----------



## Moonglow

paulitician said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot your...
> 
> Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok fine, you're going to be killed by ragheads.
> 
> C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe? With this traitor Communist in Chief, who knows? The border is wide open and he's completely dismantled our Immigration System. So yeah, it could very well happen. C ya
Click to expand...

You don't get around much do you?


----------



## paulitician

Moonglow said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot your...
> 
> Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok fine, you're going to be killed by ragheads.
> 
> C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe? With this traitor Communist in Chief, who knows? The border is wide open and he's completely dismantled our Immigration System. So yeah, it could very well happen. C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get around much do you?
Click to expand...


I get around a bit. We can't all sit around Moochin off the Taxpayers and watchin cartoons like you. Someone's gotta be the Makers. Can't all be Takers.


----------



## Moonglow

paulitician said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot your...
> 
> Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok fine, you're going to be killed by ragheads.
> 
> C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe? With this traitor Communist in Chief, who knows? The border is wide open and he's completely dismantled our Immigration System. So yeah, it could very well happen. C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get around much do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get around a bit. We can't all sit around Moochin off the Taxpayers and watchin cartoons like you. Someone's gotta be the Makers. Can't all be Takers.
Click to expand...

By God what do you make that pays me to mooch?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Islamic State in Syria abducts at least 90 from Christian villages monitor Reuters
> 
> No doubt some very understandable payback for the Crusades.
> 
> .



Considering most of the Crusades were to stop Muslims ARMIES. I'd say more of the same.


----------



## jillian

paulitician said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot your...
> 
> Anyone who criticizes your Supreme Leader just has to be 'crazy.' Soo predictable and lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok fine, you're going to be killed by ragheads.
> 
> C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe? With this traitor Communist in Chief, who knows? The border is wide open and he's completely dismantled our Immigration System. So yeah, it could very well happen. C ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get around much do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get around a bit. We can't all sit around Moochin off the Taxpayers and watchin cartoons like you. Someone's gotta be the Makers. Can't all be Takers.
Click to expand...


I find it amusing that you think people are moochers simply because they disagree with your conspiracy theory wackiness.


----------



## Oldglory1

Geaux4it said:


> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com



Those stats are incorrect.   Mexico and other Latino country's immigration numbers both legal and illegal far outpace any Muslim countries or any others for that matter. during that time period and still does today.  That doesn't even count the millions of family reuinfications on our soil from south of our border.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Holy crap, you're right.
> 
> And that part of the article that pointed out how the Irish refused to assimilate with cultures around the world, killed thousands of Americans in terror attacks, swore on their lives to destroy America, strapped bombs to themselves and their women and their children and sent them off to their death while slaughtering thousands of innocents, hacked the heads off of hundreds of innocent people, treated women as second-class animals, sought out gays for death and did everything they could to spread their religious barbarism around the world, well...
> 
> THAT was HORRIFYING!!
> 
> We should be spinning for the Jihadists, they're not so bad!!



Guy, do you really want to make a list of Irish Terrorism?  

How about blowing up Lord Mountbatten and his two grandsons?  

Timeline - Worst IRA bomb attacks on mainland Britain Reuters


----------



## ScienceRocks

There isn't a thing on earth more anti-leftist then islam. These people in time will bring their shitty belief system into our country and take it over.


----------



## ScienceRocks

jillian said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
Click to expand...


Only a loon can support cutting your penis off, dressing like a girl and then turning around only to flood our country with muslims. wow.


----------



## jillian

Matthew said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a loon can support cutting your penis off, dressing like a girl and then turning around only to flood our country with muslims. wow.
Click to expand...


only a loon gives a rat's patoot what other people do with their own bodies.

and only an uneducated loon doesn't understand what gender dysphoria is.

no one cares about how you read your bible.... well, except you and others like you.

thank G-d your version of the bible isn't the law of this country.


----------



## Geaux4it

jillian said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a loon can support cutting your penis off, dressing like a girl and then turning around only to flood our country with muslims. wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only a loon gives a rat's patoot what other people do with their own bodies.
> 
> and only an uneducated loon doesn't understand what gender dysphoria is.
> 
> no one cares about how you read your bible.... well, except you and others like you.
> 
> thank G-d your version of the bible isn't the law of this country.
Click to expand...


One nation under god

-Geaux


----------



## jillian

Geaux4it said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i blame him too. But your guy is worse. What he's done to our Immigration System is criminal. He should be arrested and prosecuted on Treason charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said -- loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a loon can support cutting your penis off, dressing like a girl and then turning around only to flood our country with muslims. wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only a loon gives a rat's patoot what other people do with their own bodies.
> 
> and only an uneducated loon doesn't understand what gender dysphoria is.
> 
> no one cares about how you read your bible.... well, except you and others like you.
> 
> thank G-d your version of the bible isn't the law of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One nation under god
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


a phrase that was inserted into the pledge to root out commies during the McCarthy era. 

not that you knew that, i'm sure.

but thanks for your .02


----------



## EatMorChikin

Matthew said:


> This sucks. This is the worse thing Obama could do as this will grow into a massive cancer even when Obama is gone.



I think he knows this. This is all no accident.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Theowl32 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. The left will just march on to the orders of their democrat socialist gods bound and determined to destroy the country they never believed in. The country they believe in their hearts was never legitimate. From its founding, they believe it was all on false principal. The land does not belong to the European. The entire system has been based on racism according to these pieces of shit.
> 
> Yes, they all believe that wholeheartedly. They learn in that in the schools where they are led by dedicated socialists. They learn that from the music they listen to, and movie after movie they watch.
> 
> They then get bent all out of shape and get whipped up into their typical bandwagon frenzy (they never and I mean never know what they are actually protesting) and claim they are offended by Giuiliani for telling the truth about their dear leader.
> 
> What will happen? Well, when a republican wins the white house and the terrorists that are infiltrating the country now under the delight of this American hating president and his pathetic American hating followers, will blame the republicans for the devastating attack.
> 
> All 20 of the terrorists infiltrated this country under Clinton. They were all illegally here. All of them. We know Clinton passed on bin laden. BUT.....The attacks were under BOOOOOOOOSH's watch, and the morons on the American hating left blame the republican.
> 
> Now, we go back to the pre-911 mentality in a world where they are brazenly murdering our citizens around the world, have flat out stated they are going to attack again, and we get this from their beloved American hating leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giggle away like the hapless fucking hyenas you are. Just giggle away.
> 
> You pathetic American hating president is a fucking disaster. All to the loud cheers of you demented brain damages sacks of ignorant manipulated shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a well constructed sentence. Small tip though, when calling someone brain dead it helps to utilize better grammar least the attempted insults merely come across as ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about fuck you, you piece of shit?
Click to expand...


Looks good to me, properly punctuated good to go! Could have use caps though.


----------



## EatMorChikin

jillian said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
Click to expand...


You mean the members of Congress?


----------



## jillian

EatMorChikin said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. We do have a Muslim Communist President, no? He's opened the floodgates. Third World Misery here we come. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't, loon. And if you have an issue with the "floodgates" you should probably blame the person who destabilized the Middle East by starting two unnecessary wars.
> 
> Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the members of Congress?
Click to expand...


No wackadoodle -- the person who'll LIED to congress. I'd explain what the Iraq authorization actually said, but you can look it up.


----------



## Teddy Pollins

Geaux4it said:


> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com


Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.


----------



## Unkotare

Teddy Pollins said:


> [
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays....




Ridiculous


----------



## Coyote

Teddy Pollins said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
Click to expand...


What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?


----------



## Geaux4it

Coyote said:


> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?
Click to expand...


_*The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed*_

Well, why shouldn’t they? Who’s stopping them?
There is something extremely unnerving about Moslems enforcing their “Sharia law” in democratic countries. When this East London Sharia law-enforcer tells teh female broadcaster to “Cover up. Wear the Hijab.” her reponse is, “That’s absurd.”
Is it? What if he threatened her with violence? A Sharia court ruling? Why is Great Britain is allowing this to go on in East London and what impact will it have on the rest of the Western world? Do we really want to wait and see?

The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed - Israel Video Network


----------



## JoeB131

Teddy Pollins said:


> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.



Or we could just try the strategy of "not fucking with the Muslims".


----------



## Geaux4it

JoeB131 said:


> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we could just try the strategy of "not fucking with the Muslims".
Click to expand...


That wont work. Obama has tried that

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131

Geaux4it said:


> That wont work. Obama has tried that



Really?  Because I htink all the drones and bombings of Libya and Syria and Iraq kind of say otherwise.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Someone's gotta be the engineers and bomb techs. Not like white Americans are studying the sciences much any more. And fair or not, Muslims do seem well-versed in explosives.


----------



## Coyote

Geaux4it said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed*_
> 
> Well, why shouldn’t they? Who’s stopping them?
> There is something extremely unnerving about Moslems enforcing their “Sharia law” in democratic countries. When this East London Sharia law-enforcer tells teh female broadcaster to “Cover up. Wear the Hijab.” her reponse is, “That’s absurd.”
> Is it? What if he threatened her with violence? A Sharia court ruling? Why is Great Britain is allowing this to go on in East London and what impact will it have on the rest of the Western world? Do we really want to wait and see?
> 
> The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed - Israel Video Network
Click to expand...


It's an interview with a British Muslim, talking about "Sharia patrols" propogated by a handful of extremists.  The group in question, is a small hardline group, with little support amongst British Muslims and condemned by British Imams.  They are considered a criminal gang by both Muslims and non-Muslims in Britain.

What the hell does it have to do with Muslims in America?  I wasted 3 minutes watching that.

*Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?*  I can't find any thing beyond a whacko here and there.  Even in Britain polls show that the majority of British Muslims don't support it.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Coyote said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed*_
> 
> Well, why shouldn’t they? Who’s stopping them?
> There is something extremely unnerving about Moslems enforcing their “Sharia law” in democratic countries. When this East London Sharia law-enforcer tells teh female broadcaster to “Cover up. Wear the Hijab.” her reponse is, “That’s absurd.”
> Is it? What if he threatened her with violence? A Sharia court ruling? Why is Great Britain is allowing this to go on in East London and what impact will it have on the rest of the Western world? Do we really want to wait and see?
> 
> The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an interview with a British Muslim, talking about "Sharia patrols" propogated by a handful of extremists.  The group in question, is a small hardline group, with little support amongst British Muslims and condemned by British Imams.  They are considered a criminal gang by both Muslims and non-Muslims in Britain.
> 
> What the hell does it have to do with Muslims in America?  I wasted 3 minutes watching that.
> 
> *Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?*  I can't find any thing beyond a whacko here and there.  Even in Britain polls show that the majority of British Muslims don't support it.
Click to expand...


If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance. That is their duty, to lie in order to protect islam. It's called kitman and taqiyya. They are never around to assimilate, and if you think they are, I would like to sell you a piece of land on the moon.


----------



## Coyote

EatMorChikin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed*_
> 
> Well, why shouldn’t they? Who’s stopping them?
> There is something extremely unnerving about Moslems enforcing their “Sharia law” in democratic countries. When this East London Sharia law-enforcer tells teh female broadcaster to “Cover up. Wear the Hijab.” her reponse is, “That’s absurd.”
> Is it? What if he threatened her with violence? A Sharia court ruling? Why is Great Britain is allowing this to go on in East London and what impact will it have on the rest of the Western world? Do we really want to wait and see?
> 
> The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an interview with a British Muslim, talking about "Sharia patrols" propogated by a handful of extremists.  The group in question, is a small hardline group, with little support amongst British Muslims and condemned by British Imams.  They are considered a criminal gang by both Muslims and non-Muslims in Britain.
> 
> What the hell does it have to do with Muslims in America?  I wasted 3 minutes watching that.
> 
> *Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?*  I can't find any thing beyond a whacko here and there.  Even in Britain polls show that the majority of British Muslims don't support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance. That is their duty, to lie in order to protect islam. It's called kitman and taqiyya. They are never around to assimilate, and if you think they are, I would like to sell you a piece of land on the moon.
Click to expand...


Geez, every time someone makes the claims you make, and I ask them: *Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?  *All they manage to come up with is opinion and deflection.

The only conclusion I can draw is that you have no data to support your claims.  (translation - pulling it out yer ass)


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> And here come the PC Police to protect the PC-protected religion.
> 
> .


doesnt matter....jones will not defend the shit he puts up...but he sure will say some "righty" is wrong....and then run to another thread and do it again...the guy is just like dotty and shootspeados....a pussy....


----------



## Unkotare

EatMorChikin said:


> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance...




How did you gain these mind-reading powers, Chikinshit?


----------



## Mac1958

Harry Dresden said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And here come the PC Police to protect the PC-protected religion.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt matter....jones will not defend the shit he puts up...but he sure will say some "righty" is wrong....and then run to another thread and do it again...the guy is just like dotty and shootspeados....a pussy....
Click to expand...

He denies the very existence of political correctness and Identity Politics.

I'm not kidding.

.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mac1958 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And here come the PC Police to protect the PC-protected religion.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt matter....jones will not defend the shit he puts up...but he sure will say some "righty" is wrong....and then run to another thread and do it again...the guy is just like dotty and shootspeados....a pussy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He denies the very existence of political correctness and Identity Politics.
> 
> I'm not kidding.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

i know, i have seen him say how its made up shit by "righties"....jones is one of the biggest pussies on this board....and i know you read that jones.....when your ball drops come and defend the bullshit you throw up around here...dont be afraid we cant hurt you.....ask CK,he will verify that...


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed*_
> 
> Well, why shouldn’t they? Who’s stopping them?
> There is something extremely unnerving about Moslems enforcing their “Sharia law” in democratic countries. When this East London Sharia law-enforcer tells teh female broadcaster to “Cover up. Wear the Hijab.” her reponse is, “That’s absurd.”
> Is it? What if he threatened her with violence? A Sharia court ruling? Why is Great Britain is allowing this to go on in East London and what impact will it have on the rest of the Western world? Do we really want to wait and see?
> 
> The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an interview with a British Muslim, talking about "Sharia patrols" propogated by a handful of extremists.  The group in question, is a small hardline group, with little support amongst British Muslims and condemned by British Imams.  They are considered a criminal gang by both Muslims and non-Muslims in Britain.
> 
> What the hell does it have to do with Muslims in America?  I wasted 3 minutes watching that.
> 
> *Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?*  I can't find any thing beyond a whacko here and there.  Even in Britain polls show that the majority of British Muslims don't support it.
Click to expand...


no support-----gee---that's what I was being told about  ISIS  on this very messageboard-----just last year.  
NO SUPPORT----"why do you obsess about ISIS -----it is NO SUPPORT amongst muslims"?-----"after all-----Shiite muslims do
not support   SUNNI ISIS thus PROVING
muslims do not support ISIS"

   keep in mind fellow posters----the POLICY STATEMENT OF THE HANDLERS OF THIS BOARD----just months ago was  
"ISIS HAS NO SUPPORT"     "JUST ABOUT ALL MUSLIMS HATE ISIS"   <<< from the handlers of this messageboard


----------



## EatMorChikin

Unkotare said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you gain these mind-reading powers, Chikinshit?
Click to expand...


If you aren't smart enough to know how that cult works, I feel bad for you. It's called kitman and taqiyya, lie and deceive to protect islam at all cost. They are not only allowed to do it, they are required to do it.


----------



## Unkotare

EatMorChikin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you gain these mind-reading powers, Chikinshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you aren't smart enough to know how that cult works, I feel bad for you. ...
Click to expand...




Have you ever sat down and talked with a Muslim person for at least an hour in your life? Ever been to a Muslim person's house? Met their family? Shared a meal? Do you have anything but a coward's imagination to go on?


----------



## EatMorChikin

Unkotare said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you gain these mind-reading powers, Chikinshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you aren't smart enough to know how that cult works, I feel bad for you. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever sat down and talked with a Muslim person for at least an hour in your life? Ever been to a Muslim person's house? Met their family? Shared a meal? Do you have anything but a coward's imagination to go on?
Click to expand...


I have plenty to go on you idiot, I know more about that cult than you ever will. And the only thing you have to go on, is what you have heard other koranimals say. Which is most certainly kitman and taqiyya. They are forbidden to ever tell a non muslim the truth. You don't know simple facts about this, yet you are trying to call me out as uninformed. Read the koran.

And no I have never broke bread with them, but I have spoken with many. It doesn't really matter, because the cult is in itself a pathological lie. But hey, I'm glad you buy the bullshit. What is that saying? One is born every minute.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Coyote said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy Pollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamization is the first problem of our society nowadays. Mexican are naive children in comparison with Muslims  IMHO. Moreover Mexican do not try to force the USA living sharia laws. We must prevent this threat immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Muslims in America are trying to force the USA to live under sharia laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed*_
> 
> Well, why shouldn’t they? Who’s stopping them?
> There is something extremely unnerving about Moslems enforcing their “Sharia law” in democratic countries. When this East London Sharia law-enforcer tells teh female broadcaster to “Cover up. Wear the Hijab.” her reponse is, “That’s absurd.”
> Is it? What if he threatened her with violence? A Sharia court ruling? Why is Great Britain is allowing this to go on in East London and what impact will it have on the rest of the Western world? Do we really want to wait and see?
> 
> The Muslim Plan for Implementing Sharia Law in America Just Got Revealed - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an interview with a British Muslim, talking about "Sharia patrols" propogated by a handful of extremists.  The group in question, is a small hardline group, with little support amongst British Muslims and condemned by British Imams.  They are considered a criminal gang by both Muslims and non-Muslims in Britain.
> 
> What the hell does it have to do with Muslims in America?  I wasted 3 minutes watching that.
> 
> *Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?*  I can't find any thing beyond a whacko here and there.  Even in Britain polls show that the majority of British Muslims don't support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance. That is their duty, to lie in order to protect islam. It's called kitman and taqiyya. They are never around to assimilate, and if you think they are, I would like to sell you a piece of land on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, every time someone makes the claims you make, and I ask them: *Where is there support amongst American Muslims for Sharia over the Constitution or US law?  *All they manage to come up with is opinion and deflection.
> 
> The only conclusion I can draw is that you have no data to support your claims.  (translation - pulling it out yer ass)
Click to expand...


You will see that support soon enough. Because:

When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).

This has been proven out, time after time, after time, after time. There is a long history to go from.


----------



## Flopper

Geaux4it said:


> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com


*This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.

You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*


----------



## EatMorChikin

Flopper said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
Click to expand...


It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.


----------



## eots

Geaux4it said:


> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com


Maybe thats because  ,_Muslim nations_ represents 49 different countries ?


----------



## Unkotare

EatMorChikin said:


> I know more about that cult than you ever will. And the only thing you have to go on, is what you have heard other koranimals say. ...




In other words, I was right. You have no experience with real people. You base all your ignorant fear on stormfront-type bullshit posted by other craven cowards like yourself. 

Crawl out of the basement and look around once in a while, spineless.


----------



## Flopper

EatMorChikin said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.
Click to expand...

 Really? 24% of the world's population is Muslims so one would expect that 24% of the immigrants, about 290,000 to be Muslims.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Flopper said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? 24% of the world's population is Muslims so one would expect that 24% of the immigrants, about 290,000 to be Muslims.
Click to expand...


You are making a direct correlation between the worlds koranimal population and our immigration numbers? And what does this have to do with my assertion that American is under invasion from all fronts? And koranimal immigration is way up under this president. Does that make you all warm and cozy? Take a look at every other nation that has taken these savages in high numbers. It hasn't gone well.

In this case it wont go well for them, when they try the usual bullshit. Gun behind every blade of grass.


----------



## terriers4ever

As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for people in that area to abide by Muslim laws, witness Muslim clothing on the women, demand that no pork be available in the area even for sale to non Muslims, intolerance for those who are not Muslim, right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals.  No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.  Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students. There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants. Anything said against Muslims is considered "hate speech" and is punishable as such, while you may say anything you wish against Christians, protest the ten commandments as anti-homosexual and be applauded for your efforts, and you believe it is just a coincidence ? Right.  Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations.  Do you honestly believe this is just a coincidence?


----------



## Unkotare

Any proof of "no go" areas in Dearborn?


----------



## Coyote

terriers4ever said:


> As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for ...




people in that area to abide by Muslim laws
witness Muslim clothing on the women
Can you provide examples of this?


"intolerance for those who are not Muslim" -
How is that any different from any other religious intolerance?


"right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals."
A lot of public parks have signs saying no dogs and it has nothing to do with religion.


No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas *you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.* 
Can you provide an example of this?


Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students.
Are they allowing Muslim prayers to be said by students?


There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants.
A "no go area" is defined as an area, especially in a town, where it is very dangerous to go, usually because a group of people who have weapons prevent the police, army, and other people from entering.

I've never heard of that in Dearborn, perhaps you can provide some examples from credible sources indicating this is the case?


Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations. 
What statistics are those?


----------



## Coyote

EatMorChikin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslims are saying they don't wanna force sharia on others, they are lying to gain acceptance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you gain these mind-reading powers, Chikinshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you aren't smart enough to know how that cult works, I feel bad for you. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever sat down and talked with a Muslim person for at least an hour in your life? Ever been to a Muslim person's house? Met their family? Shared a meal? Do you have anything but a coward's imagination to go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty to go on you idiot, I know more about that cult than you ever will. And the only thing you have to go on, is what you have heard other koranimals say. Which is most certainly kitman and taqiyya. They are forbidden to ever tell a non muslim the truth. You don't know simple facts about this, yet you are trying to call me out as uninformed. Read the koran.
> 
> And no I have never broke bread with them, but I have spoken with many. It doesn't really matter, because the cult is in itself a pathological lie. But hey, I'm glad you buy the bullshit. What is that saying? *One is born every minute*.
Click to expand...


...yes....indeed.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Gee wonder if that's why US ranks 2nd or 3rd in Isis twitter traffic......


----------



## Unkotare

EatMorChikin said:


> And no I have never broke bread with them....





What a surprise....


----------



## Flopper

EatMorChikin said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? 24% of the world's population is Muslims so one would expect that 24% of the immigrants, about 290,000 to be Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making a direct correlation between the worlds koranimal population and our immigration numbers? And what does this have to do with my assertion that American is under invasion from all fronts? And koranimal immigration is way up under this president. Does that make you all warm and cozy? Take a look at every other nation that has taken these savages in high numbers. It hasn't gone well.
> 
> In this case it wont go well for them, when they try the usual bullshit. Gun behind every blade of grass.
Click to expand...

You can't limit the immigration of Muslims, Jews, Catholics, or any other religion.  It would simple be a violation of the constitution.


----------



## irosie91

Flopper said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? 24% of the world's population is Muslims so one would expect that 24% of the immigrants, about 290,000 to be Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making a direct correlation between the worlds koranimal population and our immigration numbers? And what does this have to do with my assertion that American is under invasion from all fronts? And koranimal immigration is way up under this president. Does that make you all warm and cozy? Take a look at every other nation that has taken these savages in high numbers. It hasn't gone well.
> 
> In this case it wont go well for them, when they try the usual bullshit. Gun behind every blade of grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't limit the immigration of Muslims, Jews, Catholics, or any other religion.  It would simple be a violation of the constitution.
Click to expand...


actually it would not be a violation of the constitution.   The USA has had limits on immigration based on country of origin thruout its history.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Flopper said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? 24% of the world's population is Muslims so one would expect that 24% of the immigrants, about 290,000 to be Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making a direct correlation between the worlds koranimal population and our immigration numbers? And what does this have to do with my assertion that American is under invasion from all fronts? And koranimal immigration is way up under this president. Does that make you all warm and cozy? Take a look at every other nation that has taken these savages in high numbers. It hasn't gone well.
> 
> In this case it wont go well for them, when they try the usual bullshit. Gun behind every blade of grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't limit the immigration of Muslims, Jews, Catholics, or any other religion.  It would simple be a violation of the constitution.
Click to expand...

On what grounds. We decide who gets to come here not them.


----------



## Flopper

terriers4ever said:


> As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for people in that area to abide by Muslim laws, witness Muslim clothing on the women, demand that no pork be available in the area even for sale to non Muslims, intolerance for those who are not Muslim, right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals.  No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.  Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students. There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants. Anything said against Muslims is considered "hate speech" and is punishable as such, while you may say anything you wish against Christians, protest the ten commandments as anti-homosexual and be applauded for your efforts, and you believe it is just a coincidence ? Right.  Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations.  Do you honestly believe this is just a coincidence?


I'll ignore all the inaccuracies and racist opinions in your post because debating such points are a waste of energy.  The number of Muslims immigrating to the US are 300,000 according to link in this thread. According to US immigration services 1.2 million immigrants legally enter the country each year.  Using simple mathematics this means for every one Muslim that immigrates to the US, there are 3 non-Muslims immigrants.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Flopper said:


> terriers4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for people in that area to abide by Muslim laws, witness Muslim clothing on the women, demand that no pork be available in the area even for sale to non Muslims, intolerance for those who are not Muslim, right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals.  No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.  Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students. There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants. Anything said against Muslims is considered "hate speech" and is punishable as such, while you may say anything you wish against Christians, protest the ten commandments as anti-homosexual and be applauded for your efforts, and you believe it is just a coincidence ? Right.  Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations.  Do you honestly believe this is just a coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ignore all the inaccuracies and racist opinions in your post because debating such points are a waste of energy.  The number of Muslims immigrating to the US are 300,000 according to link in this thread. According to US immigration services 1.2 million immigrants legally enter the country each year.  Using simple mathematics this means for every one Muslim that immigrates to the US, there are 3 non-Muslims immigrants.
Click to expand...


Why don't you explain those inaccuracies............


----------



## EatMorChikin

Unkotare said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no I have never broke bread with them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise....
Click to expand...


No it really isn't much of a surprise, murdering savages aren't the type I associate with.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Flopper said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of Obama's destruction of America. Time to start checking out all those truck drivers out there.
> 
> Is this a good thing?
> 
> -Geaux
> ----------------
> 
> Between 2010 and 2013, the Obama administration imported almost 300,000 new immigrants from Muslim nations — more immigrants than the U.S. let in from Central America and Mexico combined over that period.
> 
> Read the rest here:   Muslim Immigration Poses Serious National Security Threat - Investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an apples and organs comparison. You're comparing the number of immigrants that follow the Muslim religion coming from over 100 countries with the number of immigrants of followers of all religions from Mexico and 7 central American countries. Of course there are a lot more Muslims immigrants.
> 
> You also fail to mention that and elective order from Obama or any president to limit immigration based on religion would be struck down by the Supreme Court as unconstitutional before the ink dried.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should no longer be deemed as an immigration situation, this is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? 24% of the world's population is Muslims so one would expect that 24% of the immigrants, about 290,000 to be Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making a direct correlation between the worlds koranimal population and our immigration numbers? And what does this have to do with my assertion that American is under invasion from all fronts? And koranimal immigration is way up under this president. Does that make you all warm and cozy? Take a look at every other nation that has taken these savages in high numbers. It hasn't gone well.
> 
> In this case it wont go well for them, when they try the usual bullshit. Gun behind every blade of grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't limit the immigration of Muslims, Jews, Catholics, or any other religion.  It would simple be a violation of the constitution.
Click to expand...


The constitution doesn't demand we invite psychopath heretics into our nation. Oh right the mainstream media told you they are peaceful, as did Barry. He also tells koranimals, that they helped build this country.


----------



## Unkotare

EatMorChikin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no I have never broke bread with them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it really isn't much of a surprise, murdering savages aren't the type I associate with.
Click to expand...



You're a bigot and a coward.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Unkotare said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no I have never broke bread with them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it really isn't much of a surprise, murdering savages aren't the type I associate with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bigot and a coward.
Click to expand...


Umm okay?


----------



## Flopper

EatMorChikin said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terriers4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for people in that area to abide by Muslim laws, witness Muslim clothing on the women, demand that no pork be available in the area even for sale to non Muslims, intolerance for those who are not Muslim, right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals.  No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.  Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students. There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants. Anything said against Muslims is considered "hate speech" and is punishable as such, while you may say anything you wish against Christians, protest the ten commandments as anti-homosexual and be applauded for your efforts, and you believe it is just a coincidence ? Right.  Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations.  Do you honestly believe this is just a coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ignore all the inaccuracies and racist opinions in your post because debating such points are a waste of energy.  The number of Muslims immigrating to the US are 300,000 according to link in this thread. According to US immigration services 1.2 million immigrants legally enter the country each year.  Using simple mathematics this means for every one Muslim that immigrates to the US, there are 3 non-Muslims immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain those inaccuracies............
Click to expand...

You offer no real evidence, just opinions, and common racist stereotyping. You claim "Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare."  And where do those statistics come from?  The government stopped collecting, information on the religious preference of welfare recipients years ago.

You claim "Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers"  So??  Public schools also teach about Christianity and Judaism.  There is nothing wrong with that as long as the school's approach is academic, not devotional.   Prayer in schools, be it Muslim, Christian, or Jewish is unconstitutional.

I see you are falling for No-Go Zone nonsense that has been widely debunked.  Fox news has twice aired pieces claiming Dearborn and other cities are No-Go Zones and have twice retracted their claim.  There have been no-go zone maps posted of unsafe areas which have include non- Muslim neighborhoods. There have been a number of local leaders and politicians who have spoke out, however  the mayor of Dearborn said it best.

"For over a hundred years, Dearborn has had a large and thriving Arab-American community. While the greater Detroit area per capita has the largest Muslim population in the nation, Dearborn is also home to Lebanese and Iraqi Christians as well. But in the wake of the September 11, 2001 attacks, Dearborn has become a continual object of attacks by anti-Muslim extremists.  They ignore the fact that Dearborn has a large population of both Jews and Christians as well as Muslims which have worked together on a number civic projects.  They also ignore the fact that reports of Muslims attacking Christians are unknown to local citizens and the police.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Flopper said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terriers4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for people in that area to abide by Muslim laws, witness Muslim clothing on the women, demand that no pork be available in the area even for sale to non Muslims, intolerance for those who are not Muslim, right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals.  No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.  Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students. There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants. Anything said against Muslims is considered "hate speech" and is punishable as such, while you may say anything you wish against Christians, protest the ten commandments as anti-homosexual and be applauded for your efforts, and you believe it is just a coincidence ? Right.  Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations.  Do you honestly believe this is just a coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ignore all the inaccuracies and racist opinions in your post because debating such points are a waste of energy.  The number of Muslims immigrating to the US are 300,000 according to link in this thread. According to US immigration services 1.2 million immigrants legally enter the country each year.  Using simple mathematics this means for every one Muslim that immigrates to the US, there are 3 non-Muslims immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain those inaccuracies............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You offer no real evidence, just opinions, and common racist stereotyping. You claim "Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare."  And where do those statistics come from?  The government stopped collecting, information on the religious preference of welfare recipients years ago.
> 
> You claim "Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers"  So??  Public schools also teach about Christianity and Judaism.  There is nothing wrong with that as long as the school's approach is academic, not devotional.   Prayer in schools, be it Muslim, Christian, or Jewish is unconstitutional.
> 
> I see you are falling for No-Go Zone nonsense that has been widely debunked.  Fox news has twice aired pieces claiming Dearborn and other cities are No-Go Zones and have twice retracted their claim.  There have been no-go zone maps posted of unsafe areas which have include non- Muslim neighborhoods. There have been a number of local leaders and politicians who have spoke out, however  the mayor of Dearborn said it best.
> 
> "For over a hundred years, Dearborn has had a large and thriving Arab-American community. While the greater Detroit area per capita has the largest Muslim population in the nation, Dearborn is also home to Lebanese and Iraqi Christians as well. But in the wake of the September 11, 2001 attacks, Dearborn has become a continual object of attacks by anti-Muslim extremists.  They ignore the fact that Dearborn has a large population of both Jews and Christians as well as Muslims which have worked together on a number civic projects.  They also ignore the fact that reports of Muslims attacking Christians are unknown to local citizens and the police.
Click to expand...


I didn't claim any of this you duntz, I asked why what HE said was inaccurate and "racist". Not that I don't believe it, most of what he said is true if not all.


----------



## Flopper

EatMorChikin said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terriers4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an area becomes more heavily there is a demand for people in that area to abide by Muslim laws, witness Muslim clothing on the women, demand that no pork be available in the area even for sale to non Muslims, intolerance for those who are not Muslim, right down to signs in public parks saying no one can bring a dog into those areas because the Muslims believe that dogs are unclean animals.  No matter whether you are Muslim or not in those areas you must abide  by Muslim laws over American laws.  Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers be said by other students. There are a number of unofficial "no go" areas such as Dearborn Michigan, and a large part of Minneapolis heavily populated by Somoli immigrants. Anything said against Muslims is considered "hate speech" and is punishable as such, while you may say anything you wish against Christians, protest the ten commandments as anti-homosexual and be applauded for your efforts, and you believe it is just a coincidence ? Right.  Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare, even after they have been in America for years and perhaps a couple of generations.  Do you honestly believe this is just a coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ignore all the inaccuracies and racist opinions in your post because debating such points are a waste of energy.  The number of Muslims immigrating to the US are 300,000 according to link in this thread. According to US immigration services 1.2 million immigrants legally enter the country each year.  Using simple mathematics this means for every one Muslim that immigrates to the US, there are 3 non-Muslims immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain those inaccuracies............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You offer no real evidence, just opinions, and common racist stereotyping. You claim "Welfare statistics indicate that the non assimilated Muslims are usually on welfare."  And where do those statistics come from?  The government stopped collecting, information on the religious preference of welfare recipients years ago.
> 
> You claim "Schools are now teaching about the Muslim religion (cult) but not permitting Christian prayers"  So??  Public schools also teach about Christianity and Judaism.  There is nothing wrong with that as long as the school's approach is academic, not devotional.   Prayer in schools, be it Muslim, Christian, or Jewish is unconstitutional.
> 
> I see you are falling for No-Go Zone nonsense that has been widely debunked.  Fox news has twice aired pieces claiming Dearborn and other cities are No-Go Zones and have twice retracted their claim.  There have been no-go zone maps posted of unsafe areas which have include non- Muslim neighborhoods. There have been a number of local leaders and politicians who have spoke out, however  the mayor of Dearborn said it best.
> 
> "For over a hundred years, Dearborn has had a large and thriving Arab-American community. While the greater Detroit area per capita has the largest Muslim population in the nation, Dearborn is also home to Lebanese and Iraqi Christians as well. But in the wake of the September 11, 2001 attacks, Dearborn has become a continual object of attacks by anti-Muslim extremists.  They ignore the fact that Dearborn has a large population of both Jews and Christians as well as Muslims which have worked together on a number civic projects.  They also ignore the fact that reports of Muslims attacking Christians are unknown to local citizens and the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't claim any of this you duntz, I asked why what HE said was inaccurate and "racist". Not that I don't believe it, most of what he said is true if not all.
Click to expand...

The post was directed at Terrier4ever but you asked the question, so you got the answer.


----------

